# Taking the nremt test



## Joan (Dec 17, 2010)

Any great advice on taking the nremt test. I plan on taking it in Arkansas. Hope to take it at Harrison.


----------



## LividityX (Dec 19, 2010)

check the NREMT section!


----------



## truetiger (Dec 19, 2010)

Study, but do not study the night before. Go do something that relaxes you (no alcohol).


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

emtb.com    Study the Registry Review section.  That is what I did and only went 89 questions.


----------



## whatw14578 (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like you will know the results soon then. crossinf fingures


----------



## Symbolic (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone's test will be slightly different, here's a general idea of the content on mine.

I would be sure your comfortable with the rule of nines for both adults and pediatrics and know how to treat burns, know which oxygen delivery device yields the highest tidal volume (mouth to mask) and which device provides the highest concentration of O2 (Two Person BVM with supp. oxygen). Be sure your comfortable with the steps of CPR for infants and adults, as well as how to properly operate the AED. You will likely get a question that asks you what to do after the AED advises a shock, or says "No shock advised" or asks you what to do next in the process. Know how to differentiate between a patient who's experiencing an allergic reaction and one who is not. Know the physiologic effects Narcotics (heroin, Oxycontin, etc) as well as aspirin, etc, have on the body. Know how to distinguish hyperglycemia from hypoglycemia. Know the difference between angina, AMI and CHF. Know the different respiratory problems, COPD, Emphysema, etc. Know the proper way to control bleeding, etc. Re-read the chapter on Obstetrics and Neonatal care multiple times until you have it on lock down, know the different stages of pregnancy and complications that can arise. 

I know this all seems pretty generalized, but the questions on the registry and the answers provided are 90 percent of the time very vague and will not be as specific as the material that is out there for review. The real problem I had was just trying to figure out exactly what the question was asking and picking the most appropriate choice. You will most likely leave the test feeling that you failed (I know I did), but don't get discouraged until the verdict is in. 

Don't spend as much time studying the trivial stuff. I didn't encounter any questions like "the humerus is where in the body?" or, "the heart has how many chambers?" I know alot of the test prep questions out there spend alot of time on those type of questions. All the questions on the National test were pretty much scenario based.


----------

